# 9.0 RC1 i386 to AMD64



## derwood (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm getting ready to go from i386 to AMD64.
The OS is currently installed on a single 160gig drive.  I have two ZFS zpool arrays that I'd really like to preserve.  I know that an upgrade can't be done and I'll have to do a reinstall.
I've already got installed ports listed so I can reinstall them.  What, if anything, do I need to do about the ZFS arrays?  Will the AMD64 version pick them up after booting or do I need to back off a config file somewhere?

Thanks

Darin -


----------



## tenq (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm think all be allright, just export pools before and import after. And you can always cvsup new source and [cmd=]make buildworld TARGET_ARCH=amd64 && make buildkernel TARGET_ARCH=amd64 KERNCONF=YOUR_KERNEL_CONFIG_NAME_HERE[/cmd] so after install you probably need to recompile/reinstall ports/packages.

The pools mountpoint not legacy? You dont have root(/) on them?


----------



## derwood (Nov 13, 2011)

Everything I've read has said that doing buildworld to go across architectures is a bad idea.
That it should be a complete reinstall.  So, exporting the array before the install and then importing the array after the install should keep everything intact?


----------



## gkontos (Nov 14, 2011)

derwood said:
			
		

> Everything I've read has said that doing buildworld to go across architectures is a bad idea.
> That it should be a complete reinstall.  So, exporting the array before the install and then importing the array after the install should keep everything intact?



Yes, reinstalling is much better and probably faster. In theory exporting / importing should not affect the pools. However, just to be on the safe side, I would send a snapshot to an external device first.


----------



## derwood (Nov 14, 2011)

Did the upgrade.. Running 64 bit now.  
Did *zpool export* before the reinstall and then did *zpool import* after the reinstall and everything came back.  Thanks for confirming everything.


----------

